# how do i zoom in & out on my laptop?



## byron eldridge (Sep 19, 2011)

all of my images are too large. i can't zoom in or out.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Right click on the Desktop click on " Screen resolution" adjust your resolution to the desired resolution.

If that is not what you are seeking on the adjust resolution screen on the top address bar where you see Control panel > All control items > Display > Resolution

Click on Display then adjust the to smaller- 100% (default)



Or are you talking about when you are browsing the internet with your internet browser?


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

You were a bit vague with your question.

I assume you have only just had this problem and it was working well before, assuming this I assume you have accidental caught some buttons which have caused images to become larger.

I recently helped somebody with the same issue and the problem was merely that they had clicked "Fn + SPACE" which on many laptops makes things bigger.

You may have done this, therefore, click "Fn + SPACE" a couple of times whilst your are on the desktop and see if anythign happens


----------

